# Cej Gage Block Set.



## Playingwithmetal (Jan 29, 2016)

I just purchased a set of old gage blocks made in Sweden.   The set is incomplete but most are there.  They were a steal I think.  They appear to be authentic.     I also have a complete set of imports so not a big deal to me. I know someone here will school me on my history but I think CEJ had something to do with inventing gage blocks?  Maybe even ford motors? I do not have the blocks in my possession yet, they are being shipped.  The photos are from the seller.  They were listed with almost no description.  If I'm correct I think these are on the rare side.  Please correct me if I'm wrong. But was wondering if anyone had any information about them.  
Thanks,
Dylan


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 29, 2016)

C. E. Johannson, "Jo" blocks.  He invented Jo blocks and worked with Henry Ford here in the U.S. in producing them.  They revolutionized manufacturing standards departments.  You can find a lot about it on Google.


----------



## Playingwithmetal (Jan 29, 2016)

I found lots of cool stuff under "jo block" 
Thanks


----------



## stupoty (Jan 30, 2016)

Iv'e got a set the same as what they gave henery ford  their fairly acurate too.

Stuart


----------



## ch2co (Jan 30, 2016)

Thank you guys, I've used gauge blocks on occasion in the distant past, as a quick check as to a measurements accuracy,  but after seeing your post a set of them is  going to be on my want  and search for lists, along with a good set of angle blocks.

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## ch2co (Jan 30, 2016)

PS what I was going to ask of Playingwithmetal (you really need a shorter handle) is how much did you pay for this set and be sure to send us pictures and a good writeup after you get them.

CH t g o g


----------

